# Alabama should be embarrassed



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?

Then yesterday.

The great & wonderful Alabama football team plays a game against Mercer?     

I have a hint, if you look up the scores on ESPN & when you run your cursor over your opponents name & it does not highlight a link, you should be playing them if you think you are national championship material.  They are not in your conference.  

You scheduled a cupcake to run up the scre & give your players a rest.

If I were one of those who rank the teams for playoffs, I would dock them ten spots for being such chickenshits.

Georgia wasn't much better.  My 1 & 2 would be Miami & Wisconsin.  Fuck those fraidy cat teams.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2017)

You have serious mental issues........


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...





I'd be interested to find out how diligent Miami and Wisconsin are regarding drug testing....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...


Playing Mercer is just like dating a tenth grader


----------



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...



Like this?
Alabama OL Cotton arrested on drug charges


----------



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...


Good point.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 19, 2017)

If we do things like the racist thugs dems do we won’t need judges and juries any more. The left has gone full blown communism.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




February.  Where they playing football in February?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...



Alabama would whack miami and wisconsin.  You need some serious help.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> You have serious mental issues........




  Says somebody that supports the most mentally unstable person to ever hold the office of POTUS!


----------



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...



So why play Mercer?  Why not schedule a better team?  They should be down graded.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



All power schools play 1 or 2 pushovers every year.  This isnt something new.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 19, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > You have serious mental issues........
> ...


Hey! It isn’t our billionaire coming unhinged. It’s the libtards.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 19, 2017)

As best I understand it the teams do not get to pick all the teams they play. Some, but not all.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 19, 2017)

Dave is an ass wipe.


Mercer called Alabama looking for a match


Why Mercer is playing Alabama and Auburn this season


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...



Who should be more "embarrassed".....Alabamians for supporting an ACCUSED "child molester" 
OR
Virginians for electing mentally unstable Loonies into office....you know, Chicks With Dicks?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Says somebody that supports the most mentally unstable person to ever hold the office of POTUS!


Sorry, but you must have me confused with somebody else?  ...   

 I was never a supporter of Obama.    ......


----------



## Boss (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So why play Mercer? Why not schedule a better team? They should be down graded.



They play teams like Mercer to help them out with their programs. Mercer will get paid more for that one game than they make on all their home games combined this year. This goes a long way in helping them build their athletic department. 

Also, you may note that Miami played Bethune-Cookman and Wisconsin played Utah State. Both are in the same division as Mercer. Every school schedules at least one of these per season and it has been that way for a long time.


----------



## CowboyTed (Nov 19, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...



Hey you are a sick little pervert that think kiddy fucking is alright as long as you are "Good Christian"...

Surprising these are the guys scaremongering about Sharia Law.

Maybe because Sharia Law doesn't like kiddy fucking...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 19, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...



Alabama's strength in football perpetuates itself through recruiting.  That's why competitive leagues have drafts.  Of course there's no way to implement a draft in college football, but if there were, that would be the end of Alabama's dominance.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Nov 19, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




  He is not coming unhinged.  He has always been unhinged!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Says somebody that supports the most mentally unstable person to ever hold the office of POTUS!
> ...




  I know that you support Trump, nuff said!


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...



Keep politics where they belong dumbass. 

I’m a huge fan of college football. Miami and Wisconsin would give Bama a tussle, but in both cases, Bama wins.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



This late in the season?  They should be penalized in the polls.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Dave is an ass wipe.
> 
> 
> Mercer called Alabama looking for a match
> ...


Alabama whimpy assed football took a time out.  If a goils team wanted a game, I guess they would have accepted that too.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 19, 2017)

Why should Alabama be embarrassed.  They done good.

Body of Atlanta-based rapper found in Alabama


----------



## bodecea (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...


You know the teams don't pick their opponents, right?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 19, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Why should Alabama be embarrassed.  They done good.
> 
> Body of Atlanta-based rapper found in Alabama


Now you know donchya that ass wipe Democrat losers like Dave cry and bitch about Winners right?


----------



## RealDave (Nov 19, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Why should Alabama be embarrassed.  They done good.
> ...


  This from a backer of a business cheat, fraud, liar, admitted pussy grabber, accused child raoist for President and  an accused child molester & chaser of teenage girls for Senator.  

OPnl;t you & yor ilk call them winners.

Winners take on good competition & prove themselves.  Your types pick on the little guy because you ain't got no game.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You are stamped with stupid!


----------



## antiquity (Nov 19, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> So why play Mercer?  Why not schedule a better team?  They should be down graded.



All power schools play 1 or 2 pushovers every year.  This isnt something new.[/QUOTE]

But not many outside the SEC do that this late in the season.


----------



## antiquity (Nov 19, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Dave is an ass wipe.
> 
> 
> Mercer called Alabama looking for a match
> ...



Why does Mercer play teams like Alabama and Auburn....easy answer "MONEY"......?????


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...



Fraidy cat teams??    LMAO!!!

Miami opened their season with that powerhouse opponent Bethune-Cookman.   Wisconsin opened their season with a big time game against Utah State.   

Alabama opened up with #3 FL State.

Haters are gonna hate.  No problem at all.   Its funny that so many want to whine about Alabama's few cupcakes.  I guess if you can't beat us you might as well whine about something else.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

Boss said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So why play Mercer? Why not schedule a better team? They should be down graded.
> ...



Exactly!    But RealDave doesn't care about accuracy.  He just wants to slam the best.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



This late in the season?   What the hell does that have to do with anything?

Bama scheduled Mercer for the next to last game of the season.  By then teams have their shit together.   But your two favs scheduled their cupcakes for the opening game.   No risk there, huh?   But Alabama plays real teams in the opening games.   Starts out challenging themselves against top programs.  The fraidy cats won't do that.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 20, 2017)

Alabama gets a bye the week before LSU and a virtual bye (Mercer) the week before the Iron Bowl. LSU and MSU exposed Bama. Not saying Auburned will win Saturday, but I suspect it will be a good game

Latest line Bama -4

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

Late season games are not a problem.  By then you have worked out the bugs in your game plan.   But Alabama typically has numerous players drafted in the NFL.  So the season opener is the greater risk.

Miami's last 5 season openers have been against:
2017 - Bethune-Cookman
2016 - FL A&M
2015 - Bethune-Cookman
2014 - Louisville (lost by 18)
2013 - FL Atlantic

Wisconsin scheduled a little better on their openers, but paid the price
Wisconsin's last 6 season openers:
2017 - Utah State
2016 - LSU - (they won this one)
2015 - Alabama (Bama beat them soundly - 35-17)
2014 - LSU (LSU won)
2013 - Umass
2012 - Northern Iowa

And the "fraidy cats?
Alabama's last 6 season openers:
2017 - Florida State
2016 - USC
2015 - Wisconsin
2014 - West Virginia
2013 - VA Tech
2012 - Michigan


So spare me this "fraidy cat" bullshit.    I know it is hard to watch Bama roll over almost everyone in their path.   But whining is not the way to fix that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Alabama gets a bye the week before LSU and a virtual bye (Mercer) the week before the Iron Bowl. LSU and MSU exposed Bama. Not saying Auburned will win Saturday, but I suspect it will be a good game
> 
> Latest line Bama -4
> 
> -Geaux



Both teams scheduled cupcakes.  auburn played Louisiana-Monroe last saturday.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama gets a bye the week before LSU and a virtual bye (Mercer) the week before the Iron Bowl. LSU and MSU exposed Bama. Not saying Auburned will win Saturday, but I suspect it will be a good game
> ...



Agreed

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Now RealDave, you see how a real football fan looks at it?

Geaux, if I am not mistake, is an LSU fan.   Big rival of Alabama's.   In fact, I think it has become a bigger rivalry than the storied Iron Bowl.  But does he whine?  No, he does not.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The LSU vs Alabama game is traditionally a NFL scouts MECA. Yes, it is a rivalry that has really come on since Saban became HC at Bama. 

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



I love defensive football.   And the Bama v. LSU rivalry has given us some of the best of that.   Both teams play their hardest.   Both teams have a better record at the other teams home field.   And both have awesome tailgating and great fans.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 20, 2017)

antiquity said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > So why play Mercer?  Why not schedule a better team?  They should be down graded.
> ...



But not many outside the SEC do that this late in the season.[/QUOTE]
So what.  Alabama still wins championships beating the best. You need to correct your quote. I didnt say that in the above box.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Yeah.  Quit trolling.  Alabama has 4 national championships in 8 years


----------



## RealDave (Nov 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


  I give AL credit for scheduling a tough game first on the schedule before going to their easy peasy games. Most schools do schedule patsies the first game or two.  Gives teams a chance to iron out some problems.

But this time in the season?  They should be penalized as other closely ranked teams played real opponents.  Sometimes you can't help a conference gme against an easy team but yto go outside for this?    AL should be bumped to at least 3 or 4th.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Oh, so scheduling cupcakes early is ok? But late isn't?     How about we penalize both and call it even? Or maybe penalize it harder early, when there is more risk?


----------



## Boss (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



*sigh* Okay, apparently this is not penetrating to your gray matter for some reason... Every Power 5 Conference team in America schedules by the exact same template. For many years, this was not the case and people could legitimately argue as you are, that some teams played cupcakes, etc. Since we've moved toward the playoff system, the structure of scheduling has been established so as to put everyone on a somewhat equal ground. 

If you pay attention, every P5 school plays 8 conference games and 4 non-conference games with one bye week. The 8 conference games are preset, there is nothing the school can do to change that. The only area the school has any control over is the non-conference opponents. Of those 4 games, one is usually an FCS (Div I-A) team. Go look at ANY schedule of a team in a Power 5 Conference and you will find this is true. You may have a rare exception due to the fact that scheduling conflicts happen sometimes. 

Because the playoffs are now being decided by committee, teams who seriously hope to compete for a spot are aware of strength of scheduling criteria and they generally attempt to schedule some quality non-conference opponents.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave, I find it amusing that you give a pass to all the schools that play cupcakes for their opener, and chastise Alabama fir doing it late in the year.    When is the greatest risk fir the big team?  When theyhave worked out all thebugs and have 8 or 9 games of film to watch?   Or opening the season?   But you want to penalize the one doing it the harder way.   

You're just another hater.


----------



## antiquity (Nov 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Fraidy cat teams??    LMAO!!!
> 
> Miami opened their season with that powerhouse opponent Bethune-Cookman.   Wisconsin opened their season with a big time game against Utah State.
> 
> ...



 Florida State? You mean that 4-6 Florida State team? 
Alabama should start by playing a home and home series with real football teams. 
Beating up and padding Alabama record with teams like Mercer in my opinion just does cut it this time of the year. It make their whole program look like fools.  And I agree Beth Cooking school is not a team that should be scheduled by Miami but as you know the Alabama programs has played them in recent years.


----------



## usmcstinger (Nov 20, 2017)

Roll Tide!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fraidy cat teams??    LMAO!!!
> ...



FSU was ranked #3 in the preseason polls.   Mostly due to their QB who showed he was a top level QB last year.    The rest of FSU's schedule can be glad they didnt have to face him.


----------



## Boss (Nov 20, 2017)

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fraidy cat teams??    LMAO!!!
> ...



So now, we're expected to have ESP and know how a team is going to do for the season? At the time Bama played FSU they were ranked #3 in the nation. Funny thing happens to teams we dismantle, their programs fall apart, they fire coaches, they turn to mush. So we take FSU's manhood away in the opener and here you are holding it against us? 

I'll tell you what.... any of you guys are welcome to write your AD and suggest they schedule Bama.... we'll play you! Then we can see who is the better team.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 20, 2017)

Boss said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


  Who were Miami & Wisconsin playing while Georgia & Alabama took the day to pick on the little guys.

You can stop the biullshit.    AL & GA should be reduced while teams that played ranked opponents won should move ahead.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> RealDave, I find it amusing that you give a pass to all the schools that play cupcakes for their opener, and chastise Alabama fir doing it late in the year.    When is the greatest risk fir the big team?  When theyhave worked out all thebugs and have 8 or 9 games of film to watch?   Or opening the season?   But you want to penalize the one doing it the harder way.
> 
> You're just another hater.


I find it funnier than chit that you ignore playing easier teams at first has logic.  

You ignore playing cupcakes at this time of year is a cop out to cheat to give your team a rest while pothers have the guts to play quality opponents.


----------



## Boss (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Miami's 4 non-cons were: Notre Dame, Bethune-Cookman (FCS), Toledo and Arkansas State (which was cancelled due to weather.)

Wisconsin had 3 non-cons and an extra bye week. Utah State, Florida Atlantic, BYU.

Georgia's non-cons were: Notre Dame, Ga. Tech, App. St. and Samford (FCS). 

Alabama's non-cons: Florida St., Fresno St., Colorado St. and Mercer (FCS). 

Now... the BULLSHIT that needs to stop is YOURS! It's not possible for all the "good" teams to play only other "good" teams the same weekend throughout the year for what should be blatantly obvious reasons, if you're not an absolute moron.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2017)

If anybody should be embarrassed it should be these stupid Moon Bats that voted for Obama, who was the worst President this country ever had or who voted that Slick Willy asshole or his wife.

*EXCLUSIVE: Bill Clinton is facing NEW accusations of sexual assault by four women while the former president was working with a billionaire playboy and flying on his private jet nicknamed Air F**k One, claims Clinton author*

*Bill Clinton is facing accusations of sexual assault from four women, highly placed Democratic Party sources have told author Ed Klein*
*The women allege the former president assaulted them in the early 2000s, when Clinton was working with playboy billionaire investor Ron Burkle*
*The unidentified women were employed in low-level positions at the Burkle organization and in their late teens at the time of the alleged assaults*
*Clinton helped Burkle generate business and flew around the world on Burkle's private jet, which was nicknamed 'Air F**k One' *
*The 71-year-old politician has been haunted throughout his years in public office by allegations of sexual misconduct *
*Hillary Clinton allegedly offered to hire private detectives to find dirt on the new accusers, but Clinton's legal team advised against it, sources said *

Read more: Bill Clinton accused of sexual assault by four women | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Who were Wisconsin and Miami playing when Alabama opened the season against the #3 team?  Oh yeah, Utah State and Bethune-Cookman.   

Logic doesnt play into it.   But answer this honestly, which is tougher, play a top level team ingame one or in game 10?  Which is harder to plan for, a team you have seen play 9 or 10 games or a team you have not seen play with their current roster?


----------



## RealDave (Nov 20, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


 
A game one tough game is not that great.  Lose & you have all year to prove yourself as you blame first game jitters on your loss. If you have a bunch of returners, maybe you catch that tough tewm in a state of confusion.  

Lose late & your out & can't recover.

Scheduling a cupcake late is just a cop out.

I give AL credit t=for the tough opener but inb the end, it wasn't all that toighj.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 20, 2017)

Boss said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



When did Miami & Wisconsin play those teanms.

Most not-chickenshit schools play non conference teams early & then go into conference play.  Most non chickenshit teams, if they play a non conference school late, will try for a traditionally tough school to beef up their standings.  If beating quality teams up your standing, then playing cupcakes should detract.  That simple.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



The fact that a loss early does not count against you as badly as a loss late is simply bullshit.  A loss is a loss.   That has always been a savior for teams that should not have had it.

In the end it wasn't that tough?   It was the #3 team in the country.  The fact that their QB got hurt explains the rest of the season.  Deondre Francois was named ACC Rookie of the Year and ACC Offensive Rookie of the Year.  He passed for 3350 yards last year.   Taking him out hurt.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Well, both Wisconsin and Miami have only played 2 teams each that were ranked when they played them.  They also have the same number of cupcakes Alabama has played.

But Alabama has played 3 teams that were ranked when they played them.

So if tougher schedules is what you want, Bama has played it.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Nov 25, 2017)

Alabama is getting embarrassed right now. By Auburn


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow, Auburn is going to do it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2017)

Yep, Bama lost.   Hard fought game.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

RealDave said:


> First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> 
> Then yesterday.
> 
> ...


I thought I heard Miami lost


----------



## Jackson (Nov 25, 2017)

Now that Bama bombed and Miami was taken down and Stanford took care of Notre Dame, it will be interesting to see what the Committee determines is worth a berth in the championship....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2017)

bodecea said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...



They pick their non-conference schedule.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > First, they still support the racist, bigoted & now child predator Roy Moore.  Especially when the Governor says she believes the accuser & then says she will still vote for roy.  I guess he represents the typical Alabama resident?
> ...



Alabama played FSU at a neutral site as part of the season kickoff.

Auburn played Clemson in week #2 as an away game.  Cry me a river!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



That statement will get you excommunicated by a true Bama fan!


----------



## Jackson (Nov 25, 2017)

The Bama fans I know will need group counseling after this afternoon.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2017)

LordBrownTrout said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...




All Alabama has to do is beat Auburn and they are in the championship game.  Usually, whenever they can't beat Auburn, Auburn goes instead!

In the last 11 seasons, the SEC did not win the national championship 3 times, and they played in 2 of those 3  losses. Alabama lost once (last year) and Auburn lost in 2013.  Those two losses were by a total of 7 points. 

Only in 2014, did an SEC team not play for the championship.

With Auburn beating Alabama tonight, they stand a good chance of being in the national championship game because that is just how things have worked out.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 25, 2017)

Jackson said:


> The Bama fans I know will need group counseling after this afternoon.



I love it!


----------



## Boss (Nov 26, 2017)

Jackson said:


> The Bama fans I know will need group counseling after this afternoon.


Not really. Bama wins and loses with class. You'll never see us tear down goal posts and most of our fans won't whine over a loss. We got beat by a better prepared and coached football team. Auburn should be proud of the game they played.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 26, 2017)

Boss said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Bama fans I know will need group counseling after this afternoon.
> ...


Boss, YOU are the one with class, but you don't represent all of the fans.  The fans I know are certainly out for blood when it comes to Auburn.  They are not fun to watch a game with.


----------



## antiquity (Nov 26, 2017)

I find this weeks games very pleasing...Alabama and Notre Dame both getting smacked. And Dallas Cowboys getting blown out. Great day in sports.


----------



## Boss (Nov 26, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Oh, I hate Auburn! Watching that goofy and retarded-looking coach revel in victory made me physically nauseous. I hope UGA kicks their smug asses. I know some Bama fans who pull for them when they aren't playing Bama... that's not me. 

That said, they came with a good game plan and executed it well. It's really weird, losing a game like that sucks but it's not as bad as a few years ago when they won in the last second on a fluke. It always hurts to lose but when they just luck out and win... that's when we need group counseling!


----------



## usmcstinger (Nov 26, 2017)

BAMA was bad on offense and defense. You can't win like that.


----------



## Boss (Nov 26, 2017)

usmcstinger said:


> BAMA was bad on offense and defense. You can't win like that.



It wasn't that we were bad, we just couldn't convert on 3rd downs and we couldn't stop them on 3rd down. Our passing game was off and we should've ran the ball more. We also had WAY too many penalties and a couple of badly blown plays at key times. On the other side, Auburn was focused and played a near perfect game. They knew what they had to do to beat us and they executed. 

I've been saying all season that I didn't think we were a championship caliber team. We're good but not as great as some previous championship teams have been. I think it's a leadership thing more than anything else and that's hard to coach. But hey... two losses in two years is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 26, 2017)

Boss said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


OKay, now you are sounding like the Bama fans I know.  I don't get this " I HATE AUBURN" thing.  You have to give them credit for out playing an excellent team like Alabama.

I am an Ohio State fan but don't hate any teams.  But I can sure be disappointed in Ohio State some games.

Guess we can all take our losses our own way.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 26, 2017)

Boss said:


> usmcstinger said:
> 
> 
> > BAMA was bad on offense and defense. You can't win like that.
> ...


Not at all.  Another thing I think that Sabin does well is he mentors his players as a "Life Coach."  When it comes to their senior year. Sabin counsels each that they would be more valuable by staying a senior year in college ball and increase their chances of first round drafts.  He calls it increasing their stock for their future.  They would go into the NFL at a higher contract number if they waited.  

Urban Meyer doesn't do that and has most of his seniors leave college for the NFLtheir senior year.  This past year Sabin had 6 seniors stay to play and Meyer had two.  Big difference in their teams!  ONe wins the Championshio because he has more experienced players and the other doesn't.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 26, 2017)

CowboyTed said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Sharia law maintains kiddie fucking is cool as long as you're married...

or the kiddie isn't muslim.


----------



## Boss (Nov 26, 2017)

Jackson said:


> OKay, now you are sounding like the Bama fans I know. I don't get this " I HATE AUBURN" thing. You have to give them credit for out playing an excellent team like Alabama.



I do give them credit. They came with the perfect game plan and executed it well. I can respect the fact they played a good game and just flat out beat us... but I still HATE them! lol  Can't help it... I hate Auburn with a passion and always will. 

It didn't used to be that way. I used to root for them when they weren't playing us, like a lot of my fellow Bama fans do. I think what changed my mind was during our probation when AU went on a winning streak against us. They had won 4 in a row and started running around with this smart ass thing about "Fear the Thumb!"  (Meaning, the FIFTH in a row!) Their coach (Tubberville) was a real smart ass about it as well and it just infuriated me. Since then, I root for Alabama and whoever is playing Auburn!


----------



## Boss (Nov 26, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Sabin counsels each that they would be more valuable by staying a senior year in college ball and increase their chances of first round drafts. He calls it increasing their stock for their future.



Actually, he tells them they have to evaluate this individually but he suggests that unless they are projected as high first round picks, they should stay for Senior year. There have been times when he certainly understood them leaving early for the pros.


----------



## RealDave (Nov 26, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Sounds like the Mormons.  I guess you never read the Old Testament.

It is YOU Christians defending  Moore.  Just like it was YOU Christians that voted for the business cheat, fraud, groping stupid  fuck Trump.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 26, 2017)

Boss said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OKay, now you are sounding like the Bama fans I know. I don't get this " I HATE AUBURN" thing. You have to give them credit for out playing an excellent team like Alabama.
> ...


Yeah, I've never been a fan of Auburn.  I only root for them when they go against the #1 team.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 26, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




Apparently, some of your fellow OSU fans feel differently.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 27, 2017)

RealDave said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



Defending Moore from baseless accusations brought about by paid accusers. You bet. We have laws in this country that maintain the burden of proof is on the accuser, not the accused. That is something that Sharia followers also disagree with. They believe the testimony of a man is sufficient to doom a woman to death for adultery (after she is raped). Muslim men use that loophole all the time to justify the murder of bothersome female dependents. 

BTW, what you are talking about in the OT is the law. Christ is the fulfillment of the law.

Again. Sharia maintains kiddie fucking is AOK as long as you are either married..or the victim isn't Muslim.


----------

